# LED High hats



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sure. Juno Lighting Group (Schneider Electric) makes them. Other recessed fixture vendors do, too; I just happen to know Juno best.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I use h7icat - from halo - work fine and have use the ecosmart and the lithonia LEDs inside - no problems....

Sometimes use the h27icats as well if I got 2x6 rafters....


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents is out mowing his grass or something. In case it's something and he won't be here for awhile he would point you the these guys...
http://www.lotusledlights.com/


----------

